# Poll for men in bad sex marriages: Wife's hair



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys who are having sex issues with their wives, ie, their wives are not interested, don't do as many things in the bedroom, are now conservative, etc

Did you wife cut her hair drastically post-marriage? Was it long before marriage (at least to the shoulders)?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! I want to see this. I have had every length and style (no shorter than shoulders)...


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

When we met and she was VERY high drive, it was very short, almost shaved. She grew it out before we married. Sex life went South while it was still long. When she hit about middle age, she cut it pretty short. Sex life still sucked. Sex life is now back on track and she's talking about growing it again.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I have seen a pattern (not that it really matters) where women have a drastic haircut shortly after marriage, or even gradually cut it shorter and shorter. At the same time, their interest in sex decreases. I've talked to other guys, and noticed girls I know (married and not) that single girls typically have long hair, married have shorter hair. Some girls I know who are married still have long hair but I suspect that they also like sex and have happy husbands. I just wanted to throw this poll out for some fun, maybe confirm my theory. 

I know there are exceptions to the rules, but who knows.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I would not be surprised to see a correlation.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, it could make sense. I just know I change my hair ALL the time. Long, short, and everywhere/color in between.

My libido hasn't ever really fluctuated.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sex is ok hair is the same!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

HA! I've had long hair all through our marriage and we've had a busy sex life all through as well (apart from a small time period pre/post babies)

H likes the hair!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

My wifes hair has been multiple different colors and multiple lengths throughout the marriage.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife has long hair, but ties it up and exposes her neck for me, which I love. She's never cut it short, though she'll look pretty cool if she did. Or if she dyed it but... heh let's not go there.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

This helps back up my theory. 

Does a short haircut mean women have gone off sex? | Mail Online


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi
My wife grew her hair for the wedding, because you can style the hair more easily for the wedding day. It a bit shorter now, but I like it (I don't like women with hair like a boy btw).

Sex has become much less since marriage, but I don't see it being related to her hair personally.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My ex prefers short hair on women and he is LD, just thought I would add that to the discussion.

I have long, beautiful hair and always felt sad that he didn't like my hair, turns out he didn't like having sex with me either, oh well. 

Also to add to the discussion I like having my hair pulled during sex and am a HD woman.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Holland said:


> My ex prefers short hair on women and he is LD, just thought I would add that to the discussion.
> 
> I have long, beautiful hair and always felt sad that he didn't like my hair, turns out he didn't like having sex with me either, oh well.
> 
> Also to add to the discussion I like having my hair pulled during sex and am a HD woman.


I don't understand the hair pulling, does it give a sensation of being dominated?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Henri said:


> I don't understand the hair pulling, does it give a sensation of being dominated?


TBH I am not really sure, it just feels really sexy. Not pulled too hard or too often but the man I am dating seems to do it at just the rights times. I guess some of it is a feeling of being dominated.

I know many men find long, healthy hair very attractive and as a woman I know that so I use it to my advantage both in bed and out in the world


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Holland
Thanks for explaining.
I agree, I also like long healthy hair, it is turn on in and out as you say. I will add some pulling and see if it helps next time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My STBXW had the exact same haircut from age 18 to when I left the marriage (and then some). And her sex drive was a continuous decline throughout that time. Her hair was fairly short and curly, and she was rocking a solid "mom" haircut the whole time.

My current GF has hair that's longer and still curly, but she makes a MUCH bigger effort to change it up on a daily basis. She straightens it, puts loose curls in it, uses a pony tail... I've never had such variety, and I love it! 

Btw, my GF also likes to have her hair pulled. Not just during sex, but also when we're lying on the couch or bed watching tv. She has me trained to wind my fingers in her hair and pull fairly tightly by making a fist against her scalp. She literally purrs as I do this.

C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Btw, I voted other. Her hair was always short, and the sex started off mediocre and went down from there. 

C


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> My STBXW had the exact same haircut from age 18 to when I left the marriage (and then some). And her sex drive was a continuous decline throughout that time. Her hair was fairly short and curly, and she was rocking a solid "mom" haircut the whole time.
> 
> My current GF has hair that's longer and still curly, but she makes a MUCH bigger effort to change it up on a daily basis. She straightens it, puts loose curls in it, uses a pony tail... I've never had such variety, and I love it!
> 
> ...


Yes :smthumbup:

Disclaimer: I won't take the blame if any of you guys get slapped after pulling your wifes hair


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Holland said:


> Yes :smthumbup:
> 
> Disclaimer: I won't take the blame if any of you guys get slapped after pulling your wifes hair


I think the key is not to yank her hair, but start just by pulling gently and see where it goes from there. She'll let you know, hopefully. Wait till she's really into it (I.e. approaching climax), then see if that helps tip her over the edge.

C


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a guy here, but my hair was very short when I married my husband. Sex was normal a few days a week.

I grew my hair very long and now I want sex 1-4 times a day. I'm also in my prime and I hope this lasts for the rest of my days!

I take very good care of my hair. I always have it professionally foiled and I use the best of products.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Holland said:


> Yes :smthumbup:
> 
> Disclaimer: I won't take the blame if any of you guys get slapped after pulling your wifes hair


Well the slapping could be fun, it is having to help her wash it and blow dry it which gets a bit tedious lol. I think my wife would prefer I don't touch it


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Henri said:


> Well the slapping could be fun, it is having to help her wash it and blow dry it which gets a bit tedious lol. I think my wife would prefer I don't touch it


You wash her hair, wow I am going to suggest this, sounds great.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Holland said:


> You wash her hair, wow I am going to suggest this, sounds great.


Yes, don't all men help their wives? 
It is quite nice to have a shower together too, it is a good catalyst for more fun.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is this a Sampson & Delila role reversal?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Henri said:


> Sex has become much less since marriage, but I don't see it being related to her hair personally.


I don't think anyone is blaming the hair for her lack of sex drive. The point (correct me if I'm wrong) is when she stops feeling the urge for sex, she opts for a low-maintenance hair style rather than put the effort into making herself look and feel sexy with the long hair.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Even worse, she could trying to make herself unattractive, as opposed to not being concerned if she looks her best or not. Of course, the same could be true for either gender. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, I never thought that women were the true Samsons. Cut their hair and their sexual power disappears........


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not a man but thought I'd chime in. I had long hair when we got married and cut it VERY short not long after for my career. My husband HATES short hair. I've since grown it back out.

The length of my hair did not affect my sex drive. It "may" have affected his though.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I read something a while back about Japanese women hitting their 40's, cutting their hair short...and giving up on men for good.

My W has pretty much always had long hair. She had a mom cut (shorter) for a few years after my daughter was born. Her drive slowly dropped to zero since we had kids...still has her long hair.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Wifes hair is long and it has had zero to do with her libido evaporation.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> She had a mom cut (shorter) for a few years after my daughter was born.


Come to think of it, that's when mine cut hers too.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife had long hair when we got married and had long hair for a long time during marriage. When we would have sex it would be "Ouch, watch my hair." or "You're pulling my hair." or "My hair is stuck in your zipper."

I mentioned to her that someone looked good in short hair and she cut her's short. Now no issues with sex and hair (only because there's no sex)


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

She had short hair when I married her, still does. I had long hair when I married her. I no longer have hair, but the sex is still good.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My hair was still long when I left my ex. I cut it because I felt I needed an updated style that was appropriate for my age and my career. I like the way it feels longer - certainly sexier to me - but not everyone can grow long, pretty hair. I'm trying to grow it out a little bit as I do like it at least past my shoulders a bit but it wasn't healthy - it's baby fine and silky. It has very little body and has to be washed daily so it doesn't look stringy.

And yes, hair pulling is very sexy because it does feel like one is being dominated in a gentle way. Especially if being pulled to tilt a head to access the neck or arch a back when from behind... But I love having my hair played with.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't believe there is a correlation between hair length an libido for women. Some women just look better with longer hair or shorter hair. I think a lot of it depends on the shape of the woman's face. I know more men probably prefer longer hair than shorter hair, but for me as a guy I only care about if the woman looks good with the hair style she chooses for herself. 

Now if we want to talk about whether a woman is trying to attract a new BF, H, or just all around dating then I can see someone wanting to grow out their hair in order to give themselves more options for styling it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've always wanted to shave my wife's head. Now I have a good reason to do it!


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

When I met my H I had short hair, real short. Annie Lenox short. Kept it short until a year ago. Decided to let it grow as its now curly due to grey hair, but keep it blond! Funny thing is, my H doesn't like my long hair. My theory is that men like their wive's hair length to be how it was when they met. Since I was a non-conformist, my hair was short. sex drive is fine either way, long or short.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm still deciding on a style/length, but I've had short hair and medium hair and longer hair while with H and we're all good bedroom-wise. If anything, shorter hair has been better for my libido because I hate it being pulled, especially accidentally, and it becomes far too prone to tangles for anyone to run their fingers through it (pluckpluckpluck ow ow ow). Used to bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

My husband loves my hair in a chin-length bob. That's how in was when we got married, it got longer after our kids, because it requires regular cuts. I recently got it cut short again for the first time since our first baby and he was - clearly - delighted.

I'm never letting it get long again. His favourite is the bob/cute glasses combo, so think I might get new reading glasses soon...

No difference in my libido, short or long hair. I guess I do feel sexier with short though, because of my husband's reaction and because it requires more attention, so I spend more time on my appearance.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

I think there is corrleation, but not causation, between the two variables of hair length and libido.

In our case, wife cut hair short when babies were born. (Less of a target for little ones to do hair pulling while being held.) Also, takes less time for a busy Mom to take care of shorter hair.

The demands of larger family with babies may both foster shorter hair and put into place the elements for lower libido, as well.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont get the poll. I dont believe one has anything to do with the other. Shrug.

Imagine my surprise however, that a half dozen years ago... after 15 years of marriage - I find that my wife likes to have her hair pulled a little when we have sex.

It was like I found a new button on the remote control that I never noticed before, and it did some neat trick with some VERY interesting results. Like I found the reigns for the horse or something.

and here I thought I knew every square milimeter of my wifes body, brain, and psyche. Go figure.

I do know she has always been loath to cut her hair.

Edit :ops! I didnt read the poll was for 'bad sex marriages' part. Sorry...Not trying to pollute your scientific poll!


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Lyris said:


> My husband loves my hair in a chin-length bob. That's how in was when we got married, it got longer after our kids, because it requires regular cuts. I recently got it cut short again for the first time since our first baby and he was - clearly - delighted.
> 
> I'm never letting it get long again. His favourite is the bob/cute glasses combo, so think I might get new reading glasses soon...
> 
> No difference in my libido, short or long hair. I guess I do feel sexier with short though, because of my husband's reaction and because it requires more attention, so I spend more time on my appearance.


Bobbed hair can be really sexy and still feminine.  I am not keen on hair shorter than the chin personally, women start to look like boys.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I remember seeing a hair-length and sex-drive thread here before... Kind of interesting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

My wife used to have her hair all the way down to her ankles. Let me tell you, after watching a scary Asian horror movie and she goes to wake me up in the middle of the night for some hanky panky and all I see is a lady with long hair and no face....

You don't know how many times I've almost pissed my pants waking up to seeing that on top of me lol.

Once when she was pulling my pants down and I was literally wimpering in fear because I was scared out of my mind being woken up out of a dead sleep to see that. She must have laughed her behind off for a good 5 minutes over that one.

I love me my Asian horror movies but man that really messes you up big time trying to get into the mood.

She cut her hair short now a days, shoulder length. The sex is still good but not like how it used to be, but then I attribute alot of that to me having cheated on her.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

MarriedTex said:


> I think there is corrleation, but not causation, between the two variables of hair length and libido.
> 
> In our case, wife cut hair short when babies were born. (Less of a target for little ones to do hair pulling while being held.) Also, takes less time for a busy Mom to take care of shorter hair.
> 
> The demands of larger family with babies may both foster shorter hair and put into place the elements for lower libido, as well.


This was definitely true in our situation as well. Long hair does require more care and that requires more time. Unkept long hair doesn't look sexy, guys!


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

My hair is very curly and has been many lengths throughout my marriage. The length of my hair never had anything to do with my sex drive.

My stbx preferred my hair long. One time I cut my hair really short. Several people told me it looked sexy. My stbx's exact words, "I feel like I'm f*cking a boy". I guess it affected his sex drive.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I ask people to examine the possibility that a possible trend of cutting hair after marriage also has a strong correlation with aging. Aging women cut their hair shorter because the hair becomes weaker. So, although we may find a correlation between short air and bad sex within a marriage, that may indeed be both a side effect of aging and change in hormonal state. Lower estrogen has several effects, including changes in hair dispositions (women with mustaches FTW) and low sexual lubrication (common cause of dwindling sexual state of the marriage).

Correlations can be very deceiving.


----------

